# Lottie - 2 year old sweet Patterdale Terrier



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Lottie is an absolutely gorgeous 2 year old Patterdale Terrier. She is very pretty with the most stunning hazel eyes and curly coat. 
She has recently attacked a goat on the small holding she lived on and needed to be moved.










































On her very first walk with us, she walked well on the lead, did not bat an eyelid at any other dog, and was kissing and cuddling up with all people she could! What a sweet heart.

She is quite a dominant dog but has lived with a group of terriers with minimal issues. She can also live with older children.

She has been spayed, vaccinated and micro chipped.

We will be looking for an experienced terrier home for her, preferably Patterdale knowledge. The home will need to be away from any livestock and not have access to cats or small furries.

Lottie is currently in South Wales but we home across the UK. 
If you're interested in adopting Lottie, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Gorgeous Lottie desperately needs a forever home. If anyone can offer her a forever or foster home then please get in touch


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Lottie is now reserved subject to a successful home check


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Through no fault of her own, Lottie is still waiting for a forever home


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Took Lottie out for a walk today. We accidentally dropped Lottie's lead and realised that she came back easily. Louise and I left the lead hanging and with the aid of treats Lottie was running back and fore between us, we then threw the ball and Lottie had the run of her life, coming back to call each time. Louise will put the video on when she has time. Lottie was like a little bambi running about, and oh so cute!!! After a lovely run and some ball chasing Lottie was calm and easy to walk having expended a lot of her pent up energy .A loving gorgeous little dog.

Lotties run


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Gorgeous Lottie is still waiting for a loving forever home but she'd love a foster home in the mean time.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Lovely Lottie is beautiful inside and out. She is such an incredibly happy girl who is always pleased to see you. Lottie is "good as gold" on walks and loves to play and especially likes plastic bottles! She is brilliant with people and will make a wonderful addition to any loving home.

Can you offer this sweet girl a forever or foster home? Please get in touch


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww, she's sweet. Hope she finds a good home soon.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Sweet Lottie had a short ride in the car today and was a very good girl. She loved her walk in the snow today and had a wonderful time chewing and carrying around a plastic bottle (as always!). Lottie loves meeting new people (including children) on walks and especially enjoys the fuss they make of her 





























She is such a lovely girl and so deserves to be given a chance. Can anyone help lovely Lottie?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Lottie has moved to another rescue who own their own kennels so she'll be able to get more attention and 1 to 1 in the hope to find her a perfect forever home.

We are in desperate need of more fosterers, please follow this link for details Can You Help Foster A Dog In Need? - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk


----------

